# Gold Medal game USA vs Argentina 7PM 9/2 FSN



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Both teams have really already accomplished their objective.In real terms nothing except pride and a piece of shiny metal are at stake...But that's enough for me.In the first game the USA won easily without really having to exert themselves or for that matter to play terribly.It's actually quite worrisome if you think about the final margin being only fifteen after Argentina shot only 5 for 21 from 3 point range and Scola played only 18 minutes due to foul trouble and the margin.In actual truth we ran away from them easily and never played seriously in the second half.You can look at it either way,but neither team played a very good game thursday(friday morning).Difference is that we played lackluster ball and beat them pretty easily.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Is the game today?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes today is the Sept. 2nd and the game is on at 7PM.

I have both games today listed on both FSN and NBATV by the way.The bronze medal game between Puerto Rico and Brazil comes on at 4PM eastern.Not sure if Nene is playing for brazil or not.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

I cant believe i'm actually going to miss bill walton's live coverage of the game


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Was the bronze medal game on FSN? I just had Brewers baseball on on my FSN. I assume it was on FSN for the areas in which they didn't have a contractual obligation to air something else though?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Finally, I don't have to listen to Bill Walton during this game. 

Hooray for Fox Sports West!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

US is already 4/5 from 3-point range, and up 6 right now with 6 minutes to go in the first quarter.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

FSN is about two seconds behind NBATV on my TV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Argentina doing well on the glass to stay in this game. I'm not sure what the announcers are talking about how the US has plenty of size. Lebron and Melo are both SF's playing PF. I suppose Kidd has good size at the point but we really only have two true bigs that I trust on this team: Howard and Amare


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

They are not closing out Melo: he was wide open there - good play by Kobe to do the drive and dish


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boards are hurting us again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Some great ball movement so far by the US


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I like the FSN broadcast more than ESPNs.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

that poor sign


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Total blitz by the US. Great first quarter, they couldnt miss at all. Lebron and Carmelo starting off hot too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Argentinians are spending all their efforts play acting for the refs instead of playing basketball.Scola trying to trick the ref into believing he was held and Pirigioni jumpflopping into the defender...It's almost comical


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We'll win this game by at least 35+.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick pass from Kobe to D12 for the jam!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, I love watching this team.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damn, this is fun!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

NASTY windmill from D-12. This might be the best fast break lineup ever assembled.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's really unfortunate that we have to wait until next summer to watch these guys play together again.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Was that like four straight dunks?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! After today no more basketball for month!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Stupid Tigers game ran over so I couldn't start watching until now...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Stupid Tigers game ran over so I couldn't start watching until now...


Well, you'll be happy to know that LeBron is shooting great from the perimeter once again.

He also has 19 points in the first half.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Pretty workmanlike second quarter, added to the lead but intensity wasn't really there as much on the defensive end


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Well, you'll be happy to know that LeBron is shooting great from the perimeter once again.
> 
> He also has 19 points in the first half.


That's really good news.

His shooting has really depended on fatigue I think, especially last season. The first few months of the season he started off shooting the 3 pretty well at ~37% or something, and then it dropped as the season went on. I think Kobe and Melo have shouldered enough of the offensive load in this tournament that he's pretty well-rested. 

It's nice to see that we got off to a hot start in this game. Assuming this lead holds, we've really walked through this tournament. Not that we're playing against the best in the world or anything, but teams like Argentina are still formidable even when not at full-strength.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It looks like we have to play horribly for the games to be interesting.If we play defense and hit our jumpers it's hard to see how we lose in Beijing...Of course you only have to have one bad game in the medal round.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Argentina finally going to the traditional anti-US strategy, just huck threes every time and pray


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, it looked like Lebron wanted to throw that down but he was too far away from the rim.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone have a score? I'm in my room not by a television.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Orlando should really put all their efforts into getting a good point guard.It's obvious that Howard is on a completely different level offensively when he's playing with good passers(or willing passers for that matter)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

HKF said:


> Anyone have a score? I'm in my room not by a television.


73-53 USA


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

LeBron hits another 3, that's like 7 for him this game. He's like Amare Stoudemire with perimeter skills, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm glad that a lot of people are getting to watch Lebron play in this tournament. 

I hear too often that he sucks at shooting (admittedly he did in the finals). But overall he's a pretty decent shooter. Just not usually terribly consistent. He's decent, not terrible. I also hear a lot that he doesn't play defense. As I've been saying all year, this couldn't be more wrong. He plays good positional defense and even if he doesn't get a lot of blocks and steals he usually makes rotations really well. 

Hopefully people get to see some aspects of his game that they haven't been able to see so far.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hahahaha even Lebron has to laugh at that one. Aaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrballlllllllll


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

They're going nuts from outside...89-59


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And I gotta say, Dwight Howard is downright scary. He's got a certain kind of primacy athletically that I haven't seen since a young Shaq.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

LBJ = MVP of the FIBA Americas tourney


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dwight Howard is bored with basketball.

He likes volleyball more.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Is it me or does D Wade look overweight??


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Is it me or does D Wade look overweight??


I didn't get a chance to see him, but it's possible.

He's got issues with his shoulder and his knee. I imagine there's been very little he's been able to work out lately.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

He looks heavier, but i'm sure he hasn't played much in the last 3 months.

You notice how Argentina came out of the locker room and scored a few baskets? USA looked kinda complacent. Krzyzewski took a time out and obviously asked the guys to step it up on defense. There was a rather noticeable difference after that timeout. This team is incredible when they play the way they can.

My question is - who do they add/drop for Beijing? Drop Williams and Chandler and add Wade and...?


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Add Oden if possible


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't realize Lebron had 31 points

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom><TD align=middle width=140>Argentina</TD><TD align=middle>USA</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=3 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="96%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=even><TD align=right width=83>24/48 (50%)</TD><TD align=middle>2-POINTERS</TD><TD align=left width=83>21/31 (68%)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>*8/26 (31%)*</TD><TD align=middle>*3-POINTERS*</TD><TD align=left>*20/40 (50%)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>6/10 (60%)</TD><TD align=middle>FREE THROWS</TD><TD align=left>13/18 (72%)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>18</TD><TD align=middle>FOULS</TD><TD align=left>16</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>4</TD><TD align=middle>STEALS</TD><TD align=left>8</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>11</TD><TD align=middle>TURNOVERS</TD><TD align=left>11</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>15</TD><TD align=middle>OFF. REBOUNDS</TD><TD align=left>12</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>19</TD><TD align=middle>DEF. REBOUNDS</TD><TD align=left>28</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=middle>BIGGEST LEAD</TD><TD align=left>38</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>8</TD><TD align=middle>BIGGEST RUN</TD><TD align=left>18</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=module_head vAlign=bottom>USA







</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="94%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom><TD align=middle width=43 height=18>#</TD><TD align=left width=165>Players</TD><TD align=middle width=30>Pts</TD><TD align=middle width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=4 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD height=13>9</TD><TD align=left>Prince, T.</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD height=13>13</TD><TD align=left>Miller, M.</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD height=13>8</TD><TD align=left>Redd, M.</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD height=13>7</TD><TD align=left>Williams, D.</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD height=13>14</TD><TD align=left>Chandler, T.</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD height=13> </TD><TD align=left> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD height=13>6</TD><TD align=left>James, L.</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD height=13>11</TD><TD align=left>Howard, D.</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD height=13>15</TD><TD align=left>Anthony, C.</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD height=13>4</TD><TD align=left>Billups, C.</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD height=13>12</TD><TD align=left>Stoudemire, A.</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD height=13>10</TD><TD align=left>Bryant, K.</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD height=13>5</TD><TD align=left>Kidd, J.</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 
<!-- Module Team 1 -->


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Scola played like the best player in the game. Lebron was good, but he did what he did against single coverage at most. The USA defense just collapsed on Scola. That speaks volumes of how good Scola is, and what he was still able to do.

Can't believe San Antonio traded him for nothing. They will regret that in not too long, especially when they declined both Cleveland/Chicago's offers (whatever those were), and instead decided to trade him to Houston. Houston is going to be a 60+ win team, and might knock San Antonio out of the playoffs. Stupid trade. Ship the guy to a crappy team, or out of conference, not to a division rival.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> I didn't realize Lebron had 31 points
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom><TD align=middle width=140>Argentina</TD><TD align=middle>USA</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=3 height=3>
> 
> ...



I think he went 8/11 on 3s. That's 24 points right there.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Scola is going to help Houston a lot,but he's going to have to adapt a lot.Almost every time he scored tonight he cleared out with his free arm.He used the old fashioned chicken wing four or five times at least.A lot of guys would be great if they got away with that crap.You never see anyone get away with it in the NBA....Or in College either.Basically he wouldn't have been very effective tonight if he had been called for a third of the stuff he did to get himself free.It's all illegal under the rules of basketball,here in Argentina and in Antarctica.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I wish they would kinda stop saying things like just because someone doesn't take any shots, he's unselfish (not that I think JKidd is selfish at all). It almost implies that guys who take a lot of shots are selfish.

Carmelo took a lot of shots the entire tournament, but I don't think he played selfishly at all. Someone has to take the shots or you'll lose every time. In fact, I don't think any of these guys are selfish (ok, maybe Miller lol). They all seem to want to fit in and perform their role on the team.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

luis scola wins mvp


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

TM said:


> He looks heavier, but i'm sure he hasn't played much in the last 3 months.
> 
> You notice how Argentina came out of the locker room and scored a few baskets? USA looked kinda complacent. Krzyzewski took a time out and obviously asked the guys to step it up on defense. There was a rather noticeable difference after that timeout. This team is incredible when they play the way they can.
> 
> My question is - who do they add/drop for Beijing? Drop Williams and Chandler and add Wade and...?


 I thought Williams had a very good tournament when he got minutes. I'd rather have him then Billups particularly as Lebron ended up being the point with Billups in the lineup. With Kidd's age we need another true point and I thought Williams showed he was worthy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DuMa said:


> luis scola wins mvp


 Really? that seems unfair to the US: give it to Kidd and send a message. Melo and Lebron certianly had the stats if you didn't want to give it to go w/o big scoring numbers


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't mind having Williams and I agree with what you're saying, but I doubt K chooses him over a veteran.

I'm not too thrilled with the MVP selection either. Melo should have won it.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Scola looked like Hakeem 'the Dream' with Amare guarding him. I was embarassed for S.T.A.T.

I almost feel sorry for Kobe scoring5 pts.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Honestly as good as Wade is he's sort of redundant.We're already playing three wings heavy minutes.Chris Paul will be on the team because he's the best running point guard we have and we're going to run.The only thing Billups provides is size,which has some importance because of how rough it is in FIBA.However if we want to play a SG at the point we can play three or four guys at the point who are all better than him...Wade,Kobe,Lebron...All of them would be better at the point than Billups.Paul and Williams are both a lot better on this team than he would be.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

BDB said:


> Scola looked like Hakeem 'the Dream' with Amare guarding him. I was embarassed for S.T.A.T.
> 
> I almost feel sorry for Kobe scoring5 pts.


Kobe didn't force any shots and had some sick passes. I have no complaints and I generally can't stand Bryant


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Scola definitely was the MVP of the tournament. Don't know how you could dispute that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Diable said:


> Honestly as good as Wade is he's sort of redundant.We're already playing three wings heavy minutes.Chris Paul will be on the team because he's the best running point guard we have and we're going to run.The only thing Billups provides is size,which has some importance because of how rough it is in FIBA.However if we want to play a SG at the point we can play three or four guys at the point who are all better than him...Wade,Kobe,Lebron...All of them would be better at the point than Billups.Paul and Williams are both a lot better on this team than he would be.


Speaking of Billups I thought that was a great move by Coach K to go with Lebron at the PG with Billups was in with the second unit: shored up some pretty stagnant offense by the reserves


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Scola definitely was the MVP of the tournament. Don't know how you could dispute that.


 at least do some quality trolling


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> at least do some quality trolling


Your calling me a troll for saying the MVP of the tournament deserved it? Your the troll. 

I don't know how you can dispute it. He won the vote, whats disputable about Scola being the MVP?

Sorry for appreciating a great foreign player's play.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Kobe didn't force any shots and had some sick passes. I have no complaints and I generally can't stand Bryant


After turning it over a couple times yes he finally got it. 
If the other team is doubling you an allstar is open.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Scola is the MVP because he's the only great player that doesn't play for the USA.We could have won this without any two or three of our guys.Argentina would have been pretty mediocre without him.IMO they were mediocre with him,but slightly better than Brazil.

That said he isn't better a basketball player than Tayshaun Prince or Chauncey Billups.Maybe he's better than Miller...Probably not.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

How bout Deron Williams? He's learning from the best how to control the tempo and even pass so the shooter can step into the shot.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Diable said:


> Scola is the MVP because he's the only great player that doesn't play for the USA.We could have won this without any two or three of our guys.Argentina would have been pretty mediocre without him.IMO they were mediocre with him,but slightly better than Brazil.
> 
> That said he isn't better a basketball player than Tayshaun Prince or Chauncey Billups.Maybe he's better than Miller...Probably not.


You're right he's not better than Tayshaun Prince therefore he's not great.
He's not better than Ginobili for sure I think Nocioni's better too.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Your calling me a troll for saying the MVP of the tournament deserved it? Your the troll.
> 
> I don't know how you can dispute it. He won the vote, whats disputable about Scola being the MVP?
> 
> Sorry for appreciating a great foreign player's play.


 Saying it *indisputable *is absolutely trolling just like it would be trolling if I said it's indisputable that a US player should win it. The US was by far the best team and had two players in Melo and Lebron who put up some numbers literally only seen in video games.
Melo was the second leading scorer while also shooting second from the league in FG%: that's unheard of
Lebron's numbers and play have been even more unbelievable: 19 ppg on 76% shooting from the field plus 5 apg
There is no definition of MVP: if your only category is who is the most indispensable to his team then Scola is up there (although Barbaso should get some votes as well) but he wasn't the best player in this tournament. Several US players were better - can't punish players for being on a better team


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Scola probably is the greatest player ever to be traded with Jackie Butler for a second round pick and a guy who didn't want to play in the NBA.

I certainly wish that Charlotte had traded the 22nd pick for him,but you don't see great players traded for table scraps very often.Of course I might not say that if CHarlotte hadn't wasted that pick on Jared DUdley who's only potential position in the NBA is the only one we have depth at.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Scola is just an all around good player, he isnt as talented as some of the top players for the USA team but he's better than half the players on our roster, should be a perfect fit for the Rockets where the other team's best lowpost defender will have to guard Yao and he can kick out to McGrady when teams collapse on him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> *Scola probably is the greatest player ever to be traded with Jackie Butler for a second round pick and a guy who didn't want to play in the NBA.*
> 
> I certainly wish that Charlotte had traded the 22nd pick for him,but you don't see great players traded for table scraps very often.Of course I might not say that if CHarlotte hadn't wasted that pick on Jared DUdley who's only potential position in the NBA is the only one we have depth at.


Is it wrong that I read that line in the voice of Bill Walton? :biggrin:


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

Diable said:


> Scola probably is the greatest player ever to be traded with Jackie Butler for a second round pick and a guy who didn't want to play in the NBA.
> 
> I certainly wish that Charlotte had traded the 22nd pick for him,but you don't see great players traded for table scraps very often.Of course I might not say that if CHarlotte hadn't wasted that pick on Jared DUdley who's only potential position in the NBA is the only one we have depth at.


actually there was talk of the spurs being interested in dudley, and still no trade. 

it will take scola some time to adapt, but you also have to consider that in a bench role (not being the first option on offense) he has the potential to do better in the little things, and those are the kind of players every good team needs. im an argie spurs fan, and i cant believe we let him go for matt bonner / elson money, and to a division rival no less. hes not going to be an all star, but he will be a good player, no doubt.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rainman said:


> Scola is just an all around good player, *he isnt as talented as some of the top players for the USA team but he's better than half the players on our roster*, should be a perfect fit for the Rockets where the other team's best lowpost defender will have to guard Yao and he can kick out to McGrady when teams collapse on him.


:laugh:


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Probably doesn't warrant a post, but did anyone catch the SportsCenter highlight package for this game? Pretty misleading. They acted like the main storyline was the US dunking everything(without looking at stats, I think they had more dunks in other games), but the US actually took 10 more threes then twos. The actual story from this game was the US mercilessly nuking Argentina from three


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Astonishing how fast someone can go from underrated to overrated.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

[QuoteCroco]Astonishing how fast someone can go from underrated to overrated.


> That's how it is with the US media it's all about righ now.
> Argentina's still the favorite for next summer's olympics.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

BDB said:


> [QuoteCroco]Astonishing how fast someone can go from underrated to overrated.
> 
> 
> > That's how it is with the US media it's all about righ now.
> ...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Kobe didn't force any shots and had some sick passes. I have no complaints and I generally can't stand Bryant



Yeah, I can't imagine saying anything negative about Kobe's game. He had 8 assists some of which were flat out impressive.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> BDB said:
> 
> 
> > [QuoteCroco]Astonishing how fast someone can go from underrated to overrated.
> ...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yes, obviously the US should be the favorite at the olympics. If they lose to anyone, it will be an upset.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Yes, obviously the US should be the favorite at the olympics. If they lose to anyone, it will be an upset.


It always is but that doesn't make them the favorites. 
Of course if the best players rotated every other year between them & Colangelo put together a balanced team USA would allways win gold.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

That is exactly what makes them the favorites. If you are favored in every game and therefore losing being an upset. It really seems kinda obvious actually.

Fact is, the only real issue with the Olympics and Worlds is the format. The USA has the best team just about every year, but that doesn't mean that they can't lose a game when the other team is playing well and the US is not. It's single elimination and that has been the issue not the argument that the other team is more skilled.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Actual fact is that Argentina's stars are all aging and they don't have any others waiting to replace them.In Athens they were all in their prime...Arguably so in Japan.Afterwards things are going to get really tough on them.I would assume that Ginobili retires from the National Team after Beijing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> BDB said:
> 
> 
> > [QuoteCroco]Astonishing how fast someone can go from underrated to overrated.
> ...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> Actual fact is that Argentina's stars are all aging and they don't have any others waiting to replace them.In Athens they were all in their prime...Arguably so in Japan.Afterwards things are going to get really tough on them.I would assume that Ginobili retires from the National Team after Beijing.


I would agree with that, although i guess all players are aging. It's not like Argentina has been producing talent forever(still a soccer nation). The name for the future would be Matias Nocedal, he's only 17 so the wait will be awhile.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

BDB said:


> Pioneer10 said:
> 
> 
> > BDB said:
> ...


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> BDB said:
> 
> 
> > Pioneer10 said:
> ...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Argentinians won nothing at the World Championships.They came in fourth.The USA went 8-1 and Greece had to play a perfect game with the FIBA refs letting them get away with murder.Last years team dominated every other opponent they played in Japan and most people thought that Argentina was the second best opponent after Spain.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why did Scola get the MVP? If you give it to the player whose team would be the worst without him then you are always going to give it to a good player on a lesser team like Batista or Scola. I would have given it to Melo or Bron.

As far as court vision, creativity and accuracy Kobe has always been an excellent passer it's just his willingness to pass that some have questioned.

LeBron has been on an absolute tear. Simply amazing. Actually all these guys have impressed me with their ability to shift into whatever role is needed of them.

When Bosh and Wade are added, who is dropped? Chandler is a given, but then it comes down to Prince, Miller, or Williams. Out of those 3 I'd like to keep Williams for sure.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Why did Scola get the MVP? If you give it to the player whose team would be the worst without him then you are always going to give it to a good player on a lesser team like Batista or Scola. I would have given it to Melo or Bron.
> 
> As far as court vision, creativity and accuracy Kobe has always been an excellent passer it's just his willingness to pass that some have questioned.
> 
> ...


Miller became expendable when Lebron started hitting the 3 pt shot. I think adding Wade to the 2nd team and removing Miller would be the best choice. Wade gives the second team another playmaker to go along with Wiliams. 
That would leave us

Kidd Billups Williams
Kobe Wade Redd
Lebron Tayshaun
Melo Amare Bosh
Dwight Amare


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

BDB said:


> Pioneer10 said:
> 
> 
> > BDB said:
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Miller became expendable when Lebron started hitting the 3 pt shot. I think adding Wade to the 2nd team and removing Miller would be the best choice. Wade gives the second team another playmaker to go along with Wiliams.
> That would leave us
> 
> Kidd Billups Williams
> ...


Don't forget about Marion for Prince. I don't care what anyone else says, Marion is one of the top 3 perimeter defenders in the league. He is also a rebounding force so Team USA can still be fast without giving up rebounds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How many times must Shawn Marion prove that he can't hit a jumpshot in International competition before people stop trying to have him on this team. He's not suited for this competition period.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I love Marion, but I agree with HFK. I'd rather have Prince on this team. He won me over in this tournament. He's great off the bench for them.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Woops twilight zone moment.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marion is not needed on this team (as stated earlier by others his jumpshot is not what you want for a SF), I'd rather have Battier or Prince in the Olympics


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I read that Lebron shot something like 76 percent from the field and like 65 percent from 3 for the tournament. Is that right?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Marion is not needed on this team (as stated earlier by others his jumpshot is not what you want for a SF), I'd rather have Battier or Prince in the Olympics


Erroneous! Erroneous on all counts!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Prince is more suited for the international game than Marion. sorry.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Both players are not needed on the team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

LeBron's shooting stats:

84.7% 2pt fg
62.2% 3pt fg
76% overall fg

66%ft


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

LeBron's stats:

84.7% 2pt fg
62.2% 3pt fg
76% overall fg

66%ft


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, he was 12/18 on free throws. Not very good. That's a part of his game he's going to have to improve.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*LeGOLD*



Think the nickname will catch on? Me neither.


----------

